# My new 9mm Compact...You heard me right



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I got my 9mm XD service as my first gun a few months ago. Thanks again for all the advice from this and another forum I visit. I love this gun. But I am also going to use it for my carry as soon as I get my permit in the mail. Soon. Well I picked up a Crossbreed Super Tuck holster and I wear my gun around the house to get used to carrying. Well that thing prints pretty good. So after reading some threads and calling Springfield custom shop to confirm that my warranty will still be good, I did my grip chop. I have had some nice feed back and thought I would share the results. I have not fired it with the mod yet. Probably next week.
http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee185/gr8johnson/?action=view&current=targets058.jpg
http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee185/gr8johnson/?action=view&current=targets047.jpg
http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee185/gr8johnson/?action=view&current=targets044.jpg
http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee185/gr8johnson/?action=view&current=targets042.jpg
http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee185/gr8johnson/?action=view&current=targets046.jpg
I picked up the XD accessory kit with the 2 10 rd compact and 1 16 rd with spacer from Buds for $29.00 and the Pearce extension for $7.00.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

With the success of the XD45 Compact, I'm guessing you'll see this soon from SA.


----------



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually from what I have heard SA says there is no plan to do it. I guess they figure the sub covers that market.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

tey show them on there web site , that weird


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

gr8johnson said:


> I got my 9mm XD service as my first gun a few months ago. Thanks again for all the advice from this and another forum I visit. I love this gun. But I am also going to use it for my carry as soon as I get my permit in the mail. Soon. Well I picked up a Crossbreed Super Tuck holster and I wear my gun around the house to get used to carrying. Well that thing prints pretty good. So after reading some threads and calling Springfield custom shop to confirm that my warranty will still be good, I did my grip chop. I have had some nice feed back and thought I would share the results. I have not fired it with the mod yet. Probably next week.
> http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee185/gr8johnson/?action=view&current=targets058.jpg
> http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee185/gr8johnson/?action=view&current=targets047.jpg
> http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee185/gr8johnson/?action=view&current=targets044.jpg
> ...


Looks like you did a nice job! Congrats!

It takes a bit of courage to start cutting/sawing/grinding on a new-ish gun, that you already like, in the hopes of making it better. Cheers!


----------



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

That is a .45 on the web site. Mine is 9mm. They do have a sub compact 9mm.


----------



## DTrain (Jan 25, 2008)

gr8johnson said:


> Actually from what I have heard SA says there is no plan to do it. I guess they figure the sub covers that market.


I think you're right, I emailed a sale person there and she wrote back and said they now plans to offer the compact in any other caliber this year. She didn't say never, but definitely not this year.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

What a great idea. I have the 45 service and wished they had come out with their compact 45 before I bought mine.(got it three years ago) Never thought about chopping it up. When my kid comes home from leave I'll just hand it to him and tell him to make it a compact. I never under stood why they shorten the barrels so much on the compacts. It's the big grips that show the print if you carry on your hip. Now I can't wait for him to come home. The last time he came home he shot all my ammo and used all my bullets, brass, powder and primers. I'm just glad the cat was not impregnated.
You did a great job and it's almost one of a kind.


----------

